# Solved: phillips tv 50pfp5332d/37 repair help



## dbush60 (Oct 31, 2010)

i have a phillips tv 50pfp5332d/37 that was working fine and one morning i turned it on and all it would do is click over and over the little light would come on in the lower corner but no picture or sound and could not turn it off i did all resets as the owners book sugested and the phillips sight and kept on unpluging it and once in a while it would make the little light come on for a few seconds and go off and then i would try to turn it on and then it would go back to clicking again so 1 of the times i got it to turn off i let it set for about 2 or 3 hours and turned it on and it worked fine for a few days and then started doing it again started working again a couple of more times and now is just clicking again the clicking seems to be coming from the power board from one of the 2 relays or whatever they are on the board checked all the fuses and they are ok any idea that maybe the power board is bad or something other than that before i take it to a repair shop i have found a powerboard but did not want to spend the money for it and have it not fix anything and do the same thing things are a little tough around here but it has been a good tv gread picture and sound and of coarse its only about 1 year and 2 months old.
please advise; Dave bush


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

A couple of posts I have seen online indicate
that it could be bad capacitors on the power board.
They said there was actually "black goo" leaking
from the top of the bad ones.
They replaced the capacitors and corrected the problem.
If you decide to repair the power board,remember that
electrolitic capacitors are polorized and have to go in
the right way.
There is a little + and - on them.
They look like little tin cans with a plastic coating.


----------



## dbush60 (Oct 31, 2010)

I read a lot of forums and found that 100s of people are having the same problem with there philips tvs with no help from philips and with the info that i have got from this forum i went to ebay and searched my model number{50pfp5332d/37} and found a new power board 
{Item number: 160498713321}and bought it for $109.00 with free shipping paid for it Nov. 3rd and received it Nov, 5th usps and installed it only took about 20 minuets total turned it on and works perfect again i think i will take the old one down to an electronic friend of mine and have the capasitors replaced for a backup.
thanks again Leroys1000 for the help and i hope this helps other people with there tv problems.
Dave & Vicki Bush


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

No problem.
Those electrolytic capacitors are usually pretty cheap
and only take a few minutes to replace.


----------

